# Your Experience Giving Away Canned Goods?



## Aseries (Feb 24, 2011)

I was wondering what are peoples experiences giving away canned goods. Things like do you get the Jars back, do people like what you give them, do they want more.

I personally dont give canned goods to just anyone, I try to give them to people who I know appreciate the work, or the product. Second, they always ask me to make more, and third they always seem to get me the Jars back months later, or never. Usually its, hey I got your Jars, and 6 months go by lol..

My favorite is the I'll pay you to make more of X,Y or Z and I tell them ok. You buy the Jars, the materials for it and I'll make you some, in exchange for a free case of Jars. No one budges lol....

Gifts, most people I know are happy to get canned goods as Gifts. Plus I try to give them stuff I know they like... I tell them if they dont use the Jar after or the lids just send em back my way...

have great day


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

On the other side of the coin, I will not eat food canned by someone else. I've read too many scary descriptions of what other people do when they can.

So, if you are going to give your home canned stuff away, make sure the recipient will actually eat it. There are a lot of people like me who will not eat home canned that they didn't preserve themselves.

You might put a piece of tape on the jar that says, "Be sure to return this jar to *your name*"


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

I'm pretty stingy about handing out my canned goods. Pretty much will only give it to people who I know will eat it, appreciate it, and will return the jar.

I recently made 2 little gift baskets, each with 4 half pints of "gourmet" jam for an auction fund raiser for my local ethnic organization. One basket went for $45, the other went for $35.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't mind giving canned good to some people, but not others. I will give them to my kids because I am pretty sure the jars will come back, and even if they don't come back, I really don't mind sharing jars with them. I have a few close friends I would share with too, but not others. There is a liability issue too, plus, some people just don't appreciate those type of gifts.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

I never expect to get the jars back, If I do it's a pleasant surprise, I rarely offer stuff but if you eat at my house then beg for a jar or 2 of pickled beets, or corn relish, or blackeyed pea relish or something I'll likely send some home with you.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

When I give canned stuff away, I always expect the worse. Even if it's to someone whom I know will return the empty, it's not going to be a blue one from 80-90 years ago. Not that the recipient might want to keep it but may break it. 

Martin


----------



## HTG_zoo (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm glad to see that some give caned goods as gifts, I'm thinking about doing freezer jams for Christmas this year.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I agree- I only give to people that I know will appreciate it- and I know what to give people - cause I flat out ask- like at Christmas- I tell them- we are giving canned goods what would you enjoy? That way - it gets eaten and the reciever is glad to get it!
My SIL always gets spagetti sauce
I know what each of my Coworkers enjoy the most- 
and my son's teachers this yr- I had him ask- 
I usually get my jars back-


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

If I give a gift, it is just that. I don't expect the jars back. Most people do not realize how expensive they are now. I figure that is part of the cost of the gift. 
My boss's mom gave me a lot of free jars since she is elderly and no longer cans. I have plenty of jars. With my occupation I often am given free jars. 
I am not sure what Ball is sending us, but they are sending free samples of things to us. We are also able to get a 30% discount on anything we order online from Ball. That helps. 
I also get store employee discount on all canning and kitchen items at a major store I teach for . 
With this I feel I can be more generous with giving away my canned foods. 
I take jars of jelly and things to my doctors. They love it, especially my chiropractor. Took some crabapple jelly to my oral surgeon today. 
My hairdresser loves the grape jelly. However, she would rather have my peanut brittle !
I think it is fun to surprise people with the gifts.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I agree- with that- I never "expect" the jar back- but my family knows that I would love them back so they usually give them back- but I do the same and figure the jar- is part of the gift ....
If someone gives me canned goods- I try to always give the jar back, since i know the price of them...plus I have so many


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

on the bottom of each jar I place a sticker that reads "Don't make me find you - return the jar".

For the most part people who I give food gifts to know that we close to the line so I have a pretty high return rate.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

love the sticker idea- where do you get them????

I'm one of the very few I know who cans (which is really sad since I live in farming country). I give people a couple chances, if I don't get jars back they don't get anything else canned till I do and I have no problem telling them that. I don't have problems getting jars back from a good many people, but the ones that do are cut off. 

I don't give canned stuff as presents- I tend to give them often to family and close friends.


----------



## Aseries (Feb 24, 2011)

I like hearing what they tell me about the canned goods. Like a friend of mine I gave him a Jar of pickles, he said he put it on the table and then his grand kids came over and a few others for dinner. Apparently one person opened the Jar and he said the pickles were gone in a matter of seconds. He said it was like voltures got to the jar, and I dont even claim to make good pickles. I just followed the recipe. 

But people arent used to things that have flavor anymore.... I gave away a jar of canned potatoes, and my friend was like omg they taste better than store bought. I was like yeah, cause there is only potatoes in them..

Though its interesting hearing other peoples comments on giving Canned goods away. Most people I give canned goods away to know I can, and they seem to think its weird till they try it. Then I surprise them now and again with something... Its fun, over all its nice to share with people...


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I never expect my jars back either; I figure it's part of the gift. Granted jars are expensive, but it's not like their $30 a jar. If their just going to throw them away, then it would be a nice gesture to give them back, but I would never 'expect' it or especially ask for it back. But that's just me.:grin:

I feel it would be like giving someone a sweater and expecting the buttons back after they're done wearing it. :smiley-laughing013:


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

laughaha said:


> love the sticker idea- where do you get them????
> I'm one of the very few I know who cans (which is really sad since I live in farming country). I give people a couple chances, if I don't get jars back they don't get anything else canned till I do and I have no problem telling them that.


I just hand write on white office supply stickers. 
I don't give out as much home canned goods as I use to. 
For people who don't quite rate a jar we do baked goods such as a pie.

A big favorite is Apple butter which I make with our cider that we press. That goes over big as does my garlic pickles. As Aseries, wrote nothing special mostly BBB canning recipes but yes I agree home canned products taste better.
I also have started making diabetic jellies in common flavors which are a huge hit.
For one of hubby's long time friends who lets us store a trailer on his property I renamed my B&B and Garlic Dills Pickles, Payment Pickles. Each year I make him up a dozen pints in lieu of storage rent. He stopped leaving an opened jar in the fridge @ work because everyone was helping themselves.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

Mostly to family. My brothers love my hot pepper mustard.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I give canned goods to friends who I know will use them and appreciate the effort that goes into making them. I don't always get every single jar back, but I've noticed that once people are aware that I do alot of home canning they bring me a few jars here and there if they come across them 

Sharing homemade food is one of the great joys of my life. I really don't calculate the cost of doing so.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I share my jams and jellies, my former BIL is great at getting the jars back to me, and it doesn't matter if it takes him months to do it. I can see the pleasure in his eyes when he sees me carrying a bag full of jam...does my heart good!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I only give canned foods away to family. Like one of the above posters, I will not eat food home canned by someone other than my mom, nor do I expect anyone other than my immediate family to trust mine


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

I recently found out my pantry was raided 2X and I wasn't very happy!:badmood: 

I found out it was my my son, then my DH who gave stuff away, UGH!:frypan::frypan:

I went to a family members home and seen a 1/2 bushel basket of canned goods sitting near a doorway. When I walked back through, I seen MY OWN HANDWRITING on top of the lids!!!!! Needless to say I was  Translate: not a happy canner.

I only have an opportunity to eat a few other family members canned goods, and some of those I hold my breath and say a prayer....don't tell them, please

Being a canning family we try to very hard keep each others jars with their original owners.


----------



## mesa123 (Jan 15, 2009)

kenworth said:


> I recently found out my pantry was raided 2X and I wasn't very happy!:badmood:
> 
> I found out it was my my son, then my DH who gave stuff away, UGH!:frypan::frypan:
> 
> I went to a family members home and seen a 1/2 bushel basket of canned goods sitting near a doorway. When I walked back through, I seen MY OWN HANDWRITING on top of the lids!!!!! Needless to say I was  Translate: not a happy canner.


Don't you just hate that? You put in all the work and then DH takes all the credit and gives it away.


----------

